# Homemade Refrigerator Pickles 1st attempt



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 15, 2020)

My first try at Homemade Pickles.  I cut up some onions and chopped some garlic and put into jars.  Well then my pickles would not fit so just emptied them into the boiling brine.  Have to figure better way next time.  Put 1 jalapeno cut in half  in each jar.  Thought about putting some thai peppers in but figured better see how jalapeno works first.  Have not used my vacuum jar sealer in probaly 20 years.  Had a time getting it to work.  Well managed to finish!


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 15, 2020)

Looks great


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 15, 2020)

I bet those will be good with the garlic and the jalapenos. Let us know when you get to try them!


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 15, 2020)

Looks good brian. I put a couple whole Cayenne in mine and it's perfect heat for us


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 15, 2020)

Looks good Brian.  Let us know how they turn out.


----------



## normanaj (Aug 15, 2020)

Sweet!


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 15, 2020)

Nice job bruh.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 15, 2020)

For a first try they look pretty darn good to me! Let us know how they turn out.
When I do them. I test fit them in the jars. Then take them out and put them in ice water while I'm getting everything else ready. That way I know they'll fit. And I'll know how much brine to make.
Want to share your recipe?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 20, 2020)

Can't believe how good these pickles are in less than a week.  Garlic really comes threw.  Could use some more heat but really good.  Thanks for the inspiration 

 Steve H


----------



## Steve H (Aug 20, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Can't believe how good these pickles are in less than a week.  Garlic really comes threw.  Could use some more heat but really good.  Thanks for the inspiration
> 
> Steve H


You are welcome! They are almost addictive. Aren't they?


----------

